# Tiger Barb Breeding Behavior



## Aqua56 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi,
Noticed over the last few weeks one of my tiger barbs has been circling around an albino tiger barb, which is very fat. Does this indicate that it needs to be moved to the breeding tank?

Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe. Couldn't hurt.


----------

